# New Zealand citizens have voluntarily surrendered 37 of 1,200,000 firearms already.



## RandomPoster

The country has started a massive voluntary firearm turn in program.  That is .003% in a matter of days.

Just 37 Firearms Have Been Surrendered to Police in New Zealand Following Mosque Massacre


----------



## theHawk

They should have a voluntary Muslim turn in.  Muslims are far more dangerous to society than guns.


----------



## Lakhota

RandomPoster said:


> The country has started a massive voluntary firearm turn in program.  That is .003% in a matter of days.
> 
> Just 37 Firearms Have Been Surrendered to Police in New Zealand Following Mosque Massacre



Well, they're doing a helluva lot better than the U.S.


----------



## Lakhota

theHawk said:


> They should have a voluntary Muslim turn in.  Muslims are far more dangerous to society than guns.



Actually, quite the opposite.

*New Zealand Broadcasts Muslim Call To Prayer Nationwide After Terrorist Attacks*


----------



## Lakhota

RandomPoster said:


> The country has started a massive voluntary firearm turn in program.  That is .003% in a matter of days.
> 
> Just 37 Firearms Have Been Surrendered to Police in New Zealand Following Mosque Massacre



Says Infowars?  I saw no proof in the link.  Funny...


----------



## cnm

Nor are there 1,200,000 illegal military style semi automatics in the country, the only category banned in the recent legislation, comprising a small proportion of total firearms.


----------



## RandomPoster

cnm said:


> Nor are there 1,200,000 illegal military style semi automatics in the country, the only category banned in the recent legislation, comprising a small proportion of total firearms.



  There was a voluntary turn in effort aimed at accepting any firearms.


----------



## flacaltenn

RandomPoster said:


> The country has started a massive voluntary firearm turn in program.  That is .003% in a matter of days.
> 
> Just 37 Firearms Have Been Surrendered to Police in New Zealand Following Mosque Massacre



That's because only NEW purchases right now are banned... Time will come.. And THEN you'll see what JOY and vigor the left has in disarming an entire country... It looks a LOT like this ad from Australia when they made the decision to punish law abiding citizens... 






That's the arrogance of threatening a million people who have done no wrong... Right there in that arrogant "warning" from a govt that cares more about PERCEPTION than public safety....


----------



## theHawk

Lakhota said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have a voluntary Muslim turn in.  Muslims are far more dangerous to society than guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, quite the opposite.
> 
> *New Zealand Broadcasts Muslim Call To Prayer Nationwide After Terrorist Attacks*
Click to expand...


Did you respond to the call to subjugate yourself to Islam? To have women covered up and treated like dogs?  To destroy all infidels?


----------



## cnm

All military style semi automatics are illegal for Category A licence holders, at this point. Right now! Today! There is an amnesty while arrangements are made.
Category A is the standard licence category. Category E is for collectors and dealers maybe handguns, requiring stricter security standards. E category may possess military style semi automatics.


----------



## cnm

I like firearms a lot. I first went to a range when 14. I have shot thousands, yeah, literally thousands of animals, and spent years shooting in monthly club competitions on ranges. I approve of this legislation. The gun nuts spouting talking points they've been fed by lobbyists are nothing to us, less than the nameless arsehole, compared to 50 New Zealanders.


----------



## Olde Europe

RandomPoster said:


> The country has started a massive voluntary firearm turn in program.  That is .003% in a matter of days.



Poster links to infowars.




flacaltenn said:


> That's the arrogance of threatening a million people who have done no wrong... Right there in that arrogant "warning" from a govt that cares more about PERCEPTION than public safety....



The unheard-of, unprecedented arrogance of a country announcing their validly enacted law will actually be enforced, and, on top of that, warning there might be punishments handed down for violating it.


Seriously.


----------



## cnm

Olde Europe said:


> Seriously.


As though 50 dead New Zealanders is 'perception'.


----------



## Olde Europe

cnm said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> As though 50 dead New Zealanders is 'perception'.
Click to expand...


More 'perception':

For Australia, the NFA seems to have been incredibly successful in terms of lives saved. While 13 gun massacres (the killing of 4 or more people at one time) occurred in Australia in the 18 years before the NFA, resulting in more than one hundred deaths, in the 14 following years (and up to the present), there were no gun massacres.

The NFA also seems to have reduced firearm homicide outside of mass shootings, as well as firearm suicide. In the seven years before the NFA (1989-1995), the average annual firearm suicide death rate per 100,000 was 2.6 (with a yearly range of 2.2 to 2.9); in the seven years after the buyback was fully implemented (1998-2004), the average annual firearm suicide rate was 1.1 (yearly range 0.8 to 1.4). In the seven years before the NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate per 100,000 was .43 (range .27 to .60) while for the seven years post NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate was .25 (range .16 to .33)

Additional evidence strongly suggests that the buyback causally reduced firearm deaths. First, the drop in firearm deaths was largest among the type of firearms most affected by the buyback. Second, firearm deaths in states with higher buyback rates per capita fell proportionately more than in states with lower buyback rates.​


----------



## Claudette

Lakhota said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country has started a massive voluntary firearm turn in program.  That is .003% in a matter of days.
> 
> Just 37 Firearms Have Been Surrendered to Police in New Zealand Following Mosque Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they're doing a helluva lot better than the U.S.
Click to expand...


Well dumbass. NZ doesn't have a 2nd Amendment. The US does.

You ain't to bright.


----------



## flacaltenn

Olde Europe said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country has started a massive voluntary firearm turn in program.  That is .003% in a matter of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poster links to infowars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the arrogance of threatening a million people who have done no wrong... Right there in that arrogant "warning" from a govt that cares more about PERCEPTION than public safety....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The unheard-of, unprecedented arrogance of a country announcing their validly enacted law will actually be enforced, and, on top of that, warning there might be punishments handed down for violating it.
> 
> 
> Seriously.
Click to expand...


Picturing innocent LEGAL Owners of firearms bare-ass naked in a jail shower while THREATENING THEM is a universal show of govt arrogance to anyone but morons like you...

Wish our govt would post the same THREATS to MS-13 with TATOOED bare asses in a jail shower... THAT might not be as arrogant..

Or a paid pictorial in the NY Times with Comey, Ohr, Strzok bare assed in a jail shower...

Not Gramps with a 40 year old semi-automatic rifle protecting his calves from coyotes and wolves....


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I was just gonna post it from zero hedge ....along with 4 chan also BANNED in NZ

*Out of an estimated 1.2 million registered guns, New Zealand police report that as of Tuesday night, 37 firearms have been surrendered nationwide, according to BuzzFeed. *
Buzzfeed ministry of truth approved


*Most reports cited three tweets, including that of John Hart, a farmer and Green Party member from Wairarapa, who told BuzzFeed News he surrendered his semiautomatic rifle two days after the attack.

He tweeted a photo of the form he signed to hand over his rifle to the police to be destroyed, saying, "We don't need these in our country. We have to make sure it's #NeverAgain." -BuzzFeed*

IT'll happen again and again no matter how many guns you ban.
you don't even need a gun ,shit all you need is truck and a large crowd to run over.






I would throw crazy green left wing white boys into that meme also


----------



## Olde Europe

flacaltenn said:


> Picturing innocent LEGAL Owners of firearms bare-ass naked in a jail shower [...]



"LEGAL".  Seriously.


----------



## 2aguy

Olde Europe said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> As though 50 dead New Zealanders is 'perception'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More 'perception':
> 
> For Australia, the NFA seems to have been incredibly successful in terms of lives saved. While 13 gun massacres (the killing of 4 or more people at one time) occurred in Australia in the 18 years before the NFA, resulting in more than one hundred deaths, in the 14 following years (and up to the present), there were no gun massacres.
> 
> The NFA also seems to have reduced firearm homicide outside of mass shootings, as well as firearm suicide. In the seven years before the NFA (1989-1995), the average annual firearm suicide death rate per 100,000 was 2.6 (with a yearly range of 2.2 to 2.9); in the seven years after the buyback was fully implemented (1998-2004), the average annual firearm suicide rate was 1.1 (yearly range 0.8 to 1.4). In the seven years before the NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate per 100,000 was .43 (range .27 to .60) while for the seven years post NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate was .25 (range .16 to .33)
> 
> Additional evidence strongly suggests that the buyback causally reduced firearm deaths. First, the drop in firearm deaths was largest among the type of firearms most affected by the buyback. Second, firearm deaths in states with higher buyback rates per capita fell proportionately more than in states with lower buyback rates.​
Click to expand...



And this is the big lie of the Australian gun confiscation....they have had about a dozen public shootings since the ban....the only reason they claim they have had success despite these shootings is the shooters didn't kill more than 3 people.....either stopping before that number was reached or missing as they shot at their victims.....

This is the big lie....

Please explain how Australian gun confiscation kept these public shootings from becoming mass public shootings.....

Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

25 January 1996 – Hillcrest murders – Peter May shot and killed his three children, his estranged wife and her parents in the Brisbane suburb of Hillcrest before killing himself.[54]

16 August 1998 – Victorian police officers Gary Silk and Rodney Miller were shot dead in an ambush by Bendali Debs and Jason Joseph Roberts in the Moorabbin Police murders.

3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.


21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.


26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.


*21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.*



*18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]*

28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.

28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]

23 May 2012 – Christopher 'Badness' Binse, a career criminal well known to police, was arrested after a 44-hour siege at an East Keilor home in Melbourne's north west. During the siege, Binse fired several shots at police and refused to co-operate with negotiators; eventually tear gas had to be used to force him out of the house, at which point he refused to put down his weapon and was then sprayed with a volley of non-lethal bullets.[_citation needed_]

8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]

15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[131]


10 September 2015 – Karin Lock was shot dead in a McDonald's restaurant in the Gold Coast by her ex-husband Stephen Lock, who then turned the gun on himself and shot himself dead.[140][141][142]


7 March 2016 - Finks bikie gang member Wayne Williams armed himself with an AK 47 rifle and shot and killed Michael Bassal and shot and wounded his brothers Terry Bassal and Mark Bassal outside an industrial building in the suburb of Ingleburn Sydney. Williams then barricaded himself inside the building and took three hostages, resulting in a siege and stand off with police. He later released the three hostages and shot himself dead. The shootings were committed as a result of a business deal gone wrong.[_citation needed_]


29 April 2016 - A gunman opened fire inside the Centro shopping centre in Bankstown, Sydney. He shot and killed convicted criminal Walid Ahmad, shot and wounded a man who was with Ahmad, and also wounded a woman who was an innocent bystander. The shooting was targeted and was committed as a result of an ongoing feud between two rival Middle Eastern organised crime gangs.[144]



7 June 2017 - 2017 Brighton siege. Somali immigrant Yacqub Khayre took a female prostitute hostage in a serviced apartment complex in the suburb of Brighton in Melbourne and then shot dead the complex clerk Nick Hao. He enticed police to the complex and made references to Islamic terrorist groups before dying in a shoot-out with police with three police officers wounded.[153]


----------



## 2aguy

Olde Europe said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> As though 50 dead New Zealanders is 'perception'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More 'perception':
> 
> For Australia, the NFA seems to have been incredibly successful in terms of lives saved. While 13 gun massacres (the killing of 4 or more people at one time) occurred in Australia in the 18 years before the NFA, resulting in more than one hundred deaths, in the 14 following years (and up to the present), there were no gun massacres.
> 
> The NFA also seems to have reduced firearm homicide outside of mass shootings, as well as firearm suicide. In the seven years before the NFA (1989-1995), the average annual firearm suicide death rate per 100,000 was 2.6 (with a yearly range of 2.2 to 2.9); in the seven years after the buyback was fully implemented (1998-2004), the average annual firearm suicide rate was 1.1 (yearly range 0.8 to 1.4). In the seven years before the NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate per 100,000 was .43 (range .27 to .60) while for the seven years post NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate was .25 (range .16 to .33)
> 
> Additional evidence strongly suggests that the buyback causally reduced firearm deaths. First, the drop in firearm deaths was largest among the type of firearms most affected by the buyback. Second, firearm deaths in states with higher buyback rates per capita fell proportionately more than in states with lower buyback rates.​
Click to expand...



The NFA did not lower the gun crime or gun murder rate...

Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review

University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”

“Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”

A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.

*The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*

*=======*

*2007 report..

http://c3.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Baker and McPhedran 2007.pdf

Conclusions Examination of the long-term trends indicated that the only category of sudden death that may have been influenced by the introduction of the NFA was firearm suicide
------

However, this effect must be considered in light of the findings for suicide (non-firearm). Homicide patterns (firearm and non-firearm) were not influenced by the NFA, the conclusion being that the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia. The introduction of the NFA appeared to have a negative effect on accidental firearm death. However, over the time period investigated, there was a relatively small number of accidental deaths per annum, with substantial variability. Any conclusions regarding the effect of the NFA on accidental firearm death should be approached with caution
=========*

*2008 report...*

*
http://c8.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/Lee and Suardi 2008.pdf

In this paper, we re-analyze the same data on firearm deaths used in previous research, using tests for unknown structural breaks as a means to identifying impacts of the NFA. The results of these tests suggest that the NFA did not have any large effects on reducing firearm homicide or suicide rates. 
-------

6. Conclusion 

This paper takes a closer look at the effects of the National Firearms Agreement on gun deaths. Using a battery of structural break tests, there is little evidence to suggest that it had any significant effects on firearm homicides and suicides. In addition, there also does not appear to be any substitution effects – that reduced access to firearms may have led those bent on committing homicide or suicide to use alternative methods.*


----------



## 2aguy

Olde Europe said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> As though 50 dead New Zealanders is 'perception'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More 'perception':
> 
> For Australia, the NFA seems to have been incredibly successful in terms of lives saved. While 13 gun massacres (the killing of 4 or more people at one time) occurred in Australia in the 18 years before the NFA, resulting in more than one hundred deaths, in the 14 following years (and up to the present), there were no gun massacres.
> 
> The NFA also seems to have reduced firearm homicide outside of mass shootings, as well as firearm suicide. In the seven years before the NFA (1989-1995), the average annual firearm suicide death rate per 100,000 was 2.6 (with a yearly range of 2.2 to 2.9); in the seven years after the buyback was fully implemented (1998-2004), the average annual firearm suicide rate was 1.1 (yearly range 0.8 to 1.4). In the seven years before the NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate per 100,000 was .43 (range .27 to .60) while for the seven years post NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate was .25 (range .16 to .33)
> 
> Additional evidence strongly suggests that the buyback causally reduced firearm deaths. First, the drop in firearm deaths was largest among the type of firearms most affected by the buyback. Second, firearm deaths in states with higher buyback rates per capita fell proportionately more than in states with lower buyback rates.​
Click to expand...



More reality......the Australian gun confiscation has not stopped or reduced gun crime....in fact, it is now on the rise.....

Gun city: Young, dumb and armed

*The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*

Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.

*These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*

*----*

Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.

Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year

-----------

While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.

*Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*

*-------------*

These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.

“They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.

“It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”

------------

*Gun crime soars*
In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.

The investigation has found:


There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
*Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
============
The second part of the series....
Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West


========================
'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty

Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."

The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.


*And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*


----------



## 2aguy

Olde Europe said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> As though 50 dead New Zealanders is 'perception'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More 'perception':
> 
> For Australia, the NFA seems to have been incredibly successful in terms of lives saved. While 13 gun massacres (the killing of 4 or more people at one time) occurred in Australia in the 18 years before the NFA, resulting in more than one hundred deaths, in the 14 following years (and up to the present), there were no gun massacres.
> 
> The NFA also seems to have reduced firearm homicide outside of mass shootings, as well as firearm suicide. In the seven years before the NFA (1989-1995), the average annual firearm suicide death rate per 100,000 was 2.6 (with a yearly range of 2.2 to 2.9); in the seven years after the buyback was fully implemented (1998-2004), the average annual firearm suicide rate was 1.1 (yearly range 0.8 to 1.4). In the seven years before the NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate per 100,000 was .43 (range .27 to .60) while for the seven years post NFA, the average annual firearm homicide rate was .25 (range .16 to .33)
> 
> Additional evidence strongly suggests that the buyback causally reduced firearm deaths. First, the drop in firearm deaths was largest among the type of firearms most affected by the buyback. Second, firearm deaths in states with higher buyback rates per capita fell proportionately more than in states with lower buyback rates.​
Click to expand...



As there are now increasing amounts of gun crime in Australia.....we look at what happened in the U.S. as more people own and carry guns over the same time period...

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## flacaltenn

Olde Europe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picturing innocent LEGAL Owners of firearms bare-ass naked in a jail shower [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "LEGAL".  Seriously.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.. All but a negligible fraction of those weapons are owned legally, by law abiding voters, with no criminal record.... "LEGAL" --- YES... 

So a mass confiscation, with the kind of INTIMIDATING THREATS from govt that I showed you from Australia is aimed at Gramps with his semi-auto rifle protecting his sheep from predators... Or women with restraining orders against PROVEN abusive husbands.. They BECOME criminals when any "confiscation" begins...


----------



## cnm

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *Out of an estimated 1.2 million registered guns, New Zealand police report that as of Tuesday night, 37 firearms have been surrendered nationwide, according to BuzzFeed. *
> Buzzfeed ministry of truth approved


What registered firearms? None of mine are registered.


----------



## skye

New Zealand lol

Didn't you know that New Zealand is the place where the elites and the Big Tech giants and the globalists and all that scum ....have chosen as the place they will flee? they are even building bunkers over there!

Haven't you heard that they have been buying enormous amounts of land ...acres and acres  there? These globalist  scum  can not have patriot New Zealand  citizens walking around with firearms over there now, can they?

With the complicity of that traitor,  New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern who should be in jail already!

What are you waiting for, all you New Zealanders patriots!  get you yellow vests NOW and NEVER NEVER NEVER surrunder your firearms!


----------



## cnm

skye said:


> These globalist scum can not have patriot New Zealand citizens walking around with firearms over there now, can they?


It's as though AR/AK derivatives are the only firearms that exist to rightard crazies.


----------



## skye

WAKE UP !

you proud New Zealanders!!!!


wake up to the witch you have as a Prime Minister  who is selling  your land  to the Deep State!


WAKE UP NEW ZEALAND PATRIOTS!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> WAKE UP !
> 
> you proud New Zealanders!!!!
> 
> 
> wake up to the witch you have as a Prime Minister  who is selling  your land  to the Deep State!
> 
> 
> WAKE UP NEW ZEALAND PATRIOTS!


lol

Conservatives are as ignorant as they are stupid.

There is no ‘deep state’ – in the US or New Zealand.

Conservatives have no idea what they’re talking about, as usual.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

flacaltenn said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picturing innocent LEGAL Owners of firearms bare-ass naked in a jail shower [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "LEGAL".  Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.. All but a negligible fraction of those weapons are owned legally, by law abiding voters, with no criminal record.... "LEGAL" --- YES...
> 
> So a mass confiscation, with the kind of INTIMIDATING THREATS from govt that I showed you from Australia is aimed at Gramps with his semi-auto rifle protecting his sheep from predators... Or women with restraining orders against PROVEN abusive husbands.. They BECOME criminals when any "confiscation" begins...
Click to expand...

More ignorance and stupidity from the right – again, conservatives have no idea what they’re talking about.


----------



## cnm

The Deep State? 

They are us.


----------



## fncceo

Lakhota said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have a voluntary Muslim turn in.  Muslims are far more dangerous to society than guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, quite the opposite.
> 
> *New Zealand Broadcasts Muslim Call To Prayer Nationwide After Terrorist Attacks*
Click to expand...


No 1st or 2nd Amendment in the New Zealand Constitution.


----------



## cnm

fncceo said:


> No 1st or 2nd Amendment in the New Zealand Constitution.


Not even a New Zealand constitution. It's great. We can ban efficient mass killing weapons at the drop of a hat. Ah, parliamentary systems, nothing finer.


----------



## fncceo

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 1st or 2nd Amendment in the New Zealand Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a New Zealand constitution. It's great. We can ban efficient mass killing weapons at the drop of a hat. Ah, parliamentary systems, nothing finer.
Click to expand...


I view with trepidation any body politic than can ban anything at the 'drop of a hat' ... A state that can ban something you hate without a debate, can just as easily ban something you truly love.

Everyone cheers a ban on something they don't personally use, require, or desire.


----------



## cnm

fncceo said:


> I view with trepidation any body politic than can ban anything at the 'drop of a hat' ... A state that can ban something you hate without a debate, can just as easily ban something you truly love.


And if enough people love the banned thing the government is guaranteed to lose the next election as proportional representation means there's no safe seats. The legislation can be repealed just as easily. Guarantee it won't be repealed even if the government does lose the next election. Some small minority of users' convenience does not outweigh fifty New Zealand lives in half an hour or whatever.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 1st or 2nd Amendment in the New Zealand Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a New Zealand constitution. It's great. We can ban efficient mass killing weapons at the drop of a hat. Ah, parliamentary systems, nothing finer.
Click to expand...


The most efficient mass killing tool is the government.


----------



## cnm

Be that as it may, at least we've got those military style semis out of circulation. I think that can be called 'winning'.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> Be that as it may, at least we've got those military style semis out of circulation. I think that can be called 'winning'.




You mean the ones that weren't used for any kind of crime at all?   Versus the one that was........?

You are an idiot.


----------



## cnm

But winning.


----------



## petro

How many Kiwi's  are going to lose their guns in the bushes? Or simply ignore the buyback?

I know I sure as hell wouldn't comply.


----------



## cnm

Who gives a fuck?


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I view with trepidation any body politic than can ban anything at the 'drop of a hat' ... A state that can ban something you hate without a debate, can just as easily ban something you truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> And if enough people love the banned thing the government is guaranteed to lose the next election as proportional representation means there's no safe seats. The legislation can be repealed just as easily. Guarantee it won't be repealed even if the government does lose the next election. Some small minority of users' convenience does not outweigh fifty New Zealand lives in half an hour or whatever.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   'new zealanders' seem to be the perfect 'subjects' and 'dhimmis' eh CNM .


----------



## cnm

I am pleased to see the opinion I formed reinforced by evidence.


----------



## pismoe

new zealanders , dhimmis and sheep evacuated from concert because of RUMORED Right wing Tattoo . ---  New Zealand Music Festival Evacuated Because Someone Claimed Another Attendee Had a 'Right Wing' Tattoo  ---


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

not all of em are going to roll over 

they shut down the dhimmis  confiscation website with shit posting


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

the mali government just walked into a muslim village and killed 50 Muslims yesterday 
I see no one in the world is preparing to hold a candlelight vigil


----------

